
Apple Has Its “Best Non-Holiday Quarter Ever.” Best iPhone Sales Ever. - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/20/once-again-apple-has-its-best-non-holiday-quarter-ever/
======
meterplech
"Oppenheimer: We’re not focused on making a lot of money on the App Store —
with the iPad or iPhone. We’re just above break-even."

That's interesting to me: that may explain the desire to keep the App store
"clean" and the occasional hurt they put on developers. The App store reels
people in; if they aren't making money on it the risks of bad publicity is
higher than the risk of losing some apps

~~~
ugh
What they want, though, and what makes the iPhone and the iPad so attractive
are high quality apps. They might not care about the financial damage of
losing a top notch developer, they sure as hell care when that makes iPhones
and iPads less attractive.

I think Apple still believes that they can get away with their App store
policies because they still are to some degree the only game in town. It will
be interesting to see how they will react to Android. We might see their
policies change in some shape or form.

~~~
cwilson
What do you mean how they react to Android? Is Android doing something new
tomorrow that they haven't been doing for the past few years? So far Apple
hasn't had to react to Google in this regard and I haven't seen anything
convincing me that will change.

And to clarify, I would LOVE to see Google/Android gain on Apple if only
because it will benefit consumers, but so far I've been extremely
disappointed. Regardless of some developer drama Apple continues to blow
everyone else out of the water.

~~~
lenni
Extremely true. I have an HTC Hero and I'm pretty disappointed at the partial
shittiness of the experience: Very delayed updates, slow UI, and now they HTC
has installed a kernel that blocks all rooting attempts. That's exactly the
reason I didn't buy an iPhone.

Say what you want, the iPhone works great.

~~~
zmmmmm
This is one reason why I went for a Nexus One. While other vendors may abuse
the freedom Android grants them you can be pretty sure Google is going to keep
their flagship phone pure and open and free and also supply it with upgrades.

------
cosmicray
and remember, everyone of those units sold was GSM. No cdma and no EV-DO. I'm
not saying it will never happen, but as this GSM-only platform continues to
grow, the alternative begins to look less desirable. (and I say this from an
area that has EV-DO, but no GSM 3G)

~~~
wmf
In a few years AT&T, T-Mobile, and Verizon will be on LTE and Sprint is
thinking about it. One protocol to rule them all.

------
jackowayed
People buy iPhones in Q2? I figured pretty much everyone bought them in the
summer so they wouldn't be "obsolete" (ie. not the newest iPhone) almost
immediately.

~~~
alanthonyc
_"Cook: We had some staggering growth rates. 474% in Asia Pacific region. 183%
growth in Japan. 133% growth in Europe. A lot of this was adding new carrier
partners."_

~~~
sandipc
hint hint

(hopefully)

------
schammy
Who cares?

